# Gujarati/Hindi: I didn't do anything today



## kman1

Hi Linguist786, my name is Tony and I'm a student of Hindi and Gujarati. I've translated a paragraph from English to Hindi and Gujarati for practice to see how I'm progressing. Can you take a look at it and provide some feedback on the mistakes I've made? I'm sure I've made a lot. Someone from another site gave me a correction for the Gujarati already but he didn't write it in Gujarati. Can you also correct/change what he wrote into Gujarati as well? Thanks!!

Here's the English:
1.I didn't do anything today. 2.I just studied all day long. 3.By the way, If I say a word incorrectly, will you tell me which word I said incorrectly? Thank you. 4.Well, besides that, when I was studying earlier today, I said a lot of words incorrectly that I thought were right at the time. 5.But after studying all day I can distinguish between any word pertaining to Gujarati grammar. 6.For example, I was talking to my friend today about the time when we went to the nightclub together. 7.He told me that he would talk to all the beautiful women that he saw there but because he got scared of the women he didn't talk to anyone. 8.I told him " You don't want a woman. 9.Because if you wanted one you would already have one by now." 10.Then he told me that the next time we go to the club, he is going to talk to all the beautiful women he sees there. 11.He needs to talk to some pretty women, because he hasn't spoken to women for a long time. 12.But he surprised me too. 13.When I found out that he started talking to women, I couldn't believe it. 14.But it was true. 15.I'm proud of him.

Hindi:
मैंने आज कुछ नाहीं किया। मैंने सारे दिन ज्ञरा सोचा। "by the way", यदि मैं कुछ बात को गलत से बोलूँगा, तो जो बाते मैंना गलत से बोला, मैं गिनेगा? मैहरबानी है। "Well, besides that," जब मैंना और जलदी आज मोच रहा था तब जो मैंना सही होना सोचा मैंना बहुत सारा बाते गलत से बोला। किंतु बहुत सारा घंटे के लिए सोचता हुआ के बाद, मैं कुछ बाता समबनध रखता हुआ हिनदी वयाकरण के बीच पहचानता सकता हूँ। उदाहरणाथ, मैंने अपना मिटर को कब हमना "club" में गया के बाद जा रहा हूँ। वहने मुझको कहा कि जो वहने वहां सारे सुनदर लड़कियाँ देखा कहूँ, किंतु वह हरा हुआ लड़कियाँ कयोंकि कुछ लड़कि को नहीं बोला। मैंने उसे गिना कि तुम लड़कि को नहीं चानता। कयोंकि यदि तुम लड़कि को चाना, तो अब तक आपका एक लड़कि था होए। तो उसना मुझंको गिना कि अगला समय कब हम "club" मे जाता हूँ, वहां सारे सुनदर लड़कियाँ को बोलूँ। वह कुछ लड़कियाँ को चाहना बातचीत करता है। कयोंकि लड़कियाँ को बातचीत करा हुए उसें बहुत सारा साल हो गए हैं। किंतु उसने मुझको यकायक आ पड़ा। कब सैंने खोला कि उसने लड़कियाँ को बातचीत करना शुसट करा, सैंने नहीं माना। किंतु सनय था। "I'm proud of him"।

Gujarati
Here's the corrected Gujarati that someone else sent me in Roman script:
1.I didn't do anything today.
Gujarati: Me Aaje Kasu Nathi Karyou

2.I just studied all day long.
Gujarati: Aaje Me Abhyas Karyo.

3.By the way, If I say a word incorrectly, will you tell me which word I said incorrectly? Thank you.
Gujarati: Jo Me Koi Shabda Khoto Kahyo Hoy To mane Kahe Ke Me Kayo Shabda Khoto Kahyou Che? Aabhar.

4.Well, besides that, when I was studying earlier today, I said a lot of words incorrectly that I thought were right at the time.
Gujarati: Aaje Jyaare Hu Abhyas Kari Rahyo Hato Tyare Me Koi Shabd Khoto Kahyo Hoy, Tyare Hu Vicharto Hato Ke E Hoto Che

5.But after studying all day I can distinguish between any word pertaining to
Japanese grammar.
Gujarati:Akho Divas Abhyas Karya Pachi Hu Evu Maanu Chu Ke Hu Japanese Grammer Sathe Eni Sarkhamani Karu Chu.

6.For example, I was talking to my friend today about the time when
we went to the nightclub together.
Gujarati: Dakhla Tarike Aaje Jyare Hu Ratri Club Ma Mara Mitra Sathe Vaat Karto Hato.

7.He told me that he would talk to all the beautiful women that he saw there but because he got scared of the women he didn't talk to anyone.
Gujarati: Tene Mane Kahu Ke Te Sundar Chokario Vishe Mane Batavashe, Parantu Te Dari Gayo Ane Vaat Kari Nahi.

8.I told him " You don't want a woman.
Gujarati: Me Tene Kahyu “Tane Shtree Joiti Nathi”

9.Because if you wanted one you would already have one by now."
Gujarati: Karan Ke Tane Jo Joiti Hot To Tane Atyar Sudi Mali Gai Hot.

10.Then he told me that the next time we go to the club, he is going to talk to all the beautiful women he sees there.
Gujarati: Tyaare Tene Mane Kahyu Ke Have Jyare Te Nigh Club Ma Jashe Tyare Te Sundar Chokri Saathe Waat Karshe.

11.He needs to talk to some pretty women, because he hasn't spoken to women for a long time.
Gujarati: Ane Sundar Chokri Sathe Vaat Karvani Jarur Che, Karan Ke tene Lamba Samay Sudhi Vaat Kari Nath.

12.But he surprised me too.
Gujarati: Pan Tene Mane Achambho Appyoo.

13.When I found out that he started talking to women, I couldn't believe it. Gujarati: Jyare Me Ene Sundar Chokri Saathe Vaat Karta Joyo Tyare Mane Vishwas Thayo Nahi.

14.But it was true.
Gujarati: Te Sachu Che.

15.I'm proud of him.
Gujarati: Hu Tena Par Garva Anubhavu Chu.

So the Hindi still needs to be corrected. and
The Gujarati needs to be written in the Gujarati script so I can read it.  Please help me!  This is the only place where I can find someone to help me in Gufarati and Hindi.  Thank you!!

Tony


----------



## linguist786

kman1 said:
			
		

> Gujarati
> Here's the corrected Gujarati that someone else sent me in Roman script:
> 1.I didn't do anything today.
> Gujarati: Me Aaje Kasu Naa Karyou hatu
> (Me aaje kasu nathi karyou - i *haven't done* anything today)
> 
> 2.I just studied all day long.
> Gujarati: Aaje Me (fakat) Abhyas Karyo hato.
> (fakat = "just")
> 
> 3.By the way, If I say a word incorrectly, will you tell me which word I said incorrectly? Thank you.
> Gujarati: Agar Me Koi Shabda Khoto Kahyo Hoy To mane Keshe/kesho (imperative: first one is informal address, second one is formal) Ke Me Kayo Shabda Khoto Kahyou Che? Aabhar.
> 
> 4.Well, besides that, when I was studying earlier today, I said a lot of words incorrectly that I thought were right at the time.
> Gujarati: Aaje Jyaare Hu Abhyas Kari Rahyo Hato, Tyare Me khaasaa Shabdo Khoto Kahyo hata, je e wakte manai sahee laagtaa hataa
> (for what you want to say, this is better)
> 
> 5.But after studying all day I can distinguish between any word pertaining to
> Japanese grammar.
> Gujarati: Akho Divas Abhyas Karya Pachi Hu Evu Maanu Chu Ke Hu Japanese Grammer Sathe Eni Sarkhamani Karu Chu. Correct!
> 
> 6.For example, I was talking to my friend today about the time when
> we went to the nightclub together.
> Gujarati: Dakhla Tarike hu Aaje maaraa dost saathe vaat karto hato, jyaare amay night-Club maa saathe gayaa hataa.
> (Word order seems clumsy the way you've written it - it could be ambiguous. And also, when you put "jyaare" early on in the sentence, it seems as though a "tyaare" is going to come after, which it doesn't. You also got a few pronouns mixed up (hu/oo - I. Amay - We) Oh, and "night club" is just "night club")
> 
> 7.He told me that he would talk to all the beautiful women that he saw there but because he got scared of the women he didn't talk to anyone.
> Gujarati: Ene Mane Kahyu hatu, Ke e Sundar Chokario saathe vaat karto hato. Parantu ene koini saathe Vaat naa karyee (hati), kem ko ene chokario ni beek lagyee (hati).
> (Tene - you. Ene - he/she. Batavashe - "he will show". The (hati) in bracket's is optional, you may or may not put it in)
> 
> 8.I told him " You don't want a woman.
> Gujarati: Me ene Kahyu “Tane Shtree Nathi Joiti”
> (Your word order makes sense too, but this sounds better in my opinion)
> 
> 9.Because if you wanted one you would already have one by now."
> Gujarati: Karan Ke Tane Joiti Hot To Tane Atyar Sudi Mali Gai Hot. Correct! (withput the "jo" though)
> 
> 10.Then he told me that the next time we go to the club, he is going to talk to all the beautiful women he sees there.
> Gujarati: Tyaare ene Mane Kahyu Ke Have Jyare amay Night-Club Ma Jashu, Tyare e Sundar Chokaryo Saathe Waat Karshe.
> (Chokri - singular. Chokaryo - plural)
> 
> 11.He needs to talk to some pretty women, because he hasn't spoken to women for a long time.
> Gujarati: Ene Sundar Chokaryo Sathe Vaat Karvani Jarur Che, Karan Ke tene Lamba Samay Sudhi Vaat Karyi Nathi.
> (Chokri - singular. Chokaryo - plural)
> another way of saying "for a long time" = "bo wakt sudhi"
> 
> 12.But he surprised me too.
> Gujarati: Pan ene Mane Achambho Appyoo.
> 
> 13.When I found out that he started talking to women, I couldn't believe it.
> Gujarati: Jyare Me Ene Sundar Chokri Saathe Vaat Karta Joyo Tyare Mane Vishwas Naa Thayo.
> (slightly better word order)
> 
> 14.But it was true.
> Gujarati: (pan) Te Sachu hatu.
> (pan = but. che = is (present tense) hatu = was (past tense))
> 
> 15.I'm proud of him.
> Gujarati: Hu Tena Par Garva Anubhavu Chu. Correct!
> 
> So the Hindi still needs to be corrected. and
> The Gujarati needs to be written in the Gujarati script so I can read it. Please help me! This is the only place where I can find someone to help me in Gufarati and Hindi. Thank you!!
> 
> Tony


 
There seems to be one repeated mistake that you're doing:
"Tene/te" means "you"
"ene/e" means "he/she/him/her)

Unfortunately, i am unable to write it all out in Gujarati script, because i haven't got the font installed on my computer. I have a website which allows me to copy and paste one letter at a time, but this would take aaaages!! and besides, it doesn't allow me to use "half letters", which is a pain!

I hope all that helps.


----------



## linguist786

I am unable to correct the Hindi, because of the same reason of the font!
I can however spot some errors.

"mene" = मैने (not मैंने with a dot)


----------



## Jana337

If you want, you can type the answers in Word and attach them as a file.

Jana


----------



## linguist786

Jana337 said:
			
		

> If you want, you can type the answers in Word and attach them as a file.
> 
> Jana


But i don't have Gujarati font on Word..


----------



## Jana337

Ah, sorry, I didn't read the previous posts carefully. 
મંમગખઘગાૈ ક્ઘચટ

My computer has it. 

Jana


----------



## linguist786

what on EARTH does that Gujarati read??


----------



## kman1

Yeah someone could type the Gujarati up in Word and attach it as a file.  That would be great.  Also, thanks for the Gujarati Linguist!  Now all I have left is the Hindi.  Can you type the in Hindi here or do you have to type it in Word?  Jana if you can type the corrected Gujarati up in Word and sent it to me via PM that would be awesome!  Or if you PM me, I can give you my e-mail address and you can e-mail it to me in Word as well.  The Hindi too if Linguist can't type Hindi on his computer as well.


----------



## linguist786

Unless Jana can actually speak Gujarati, it wouldn't be possible for her to do it. You can't just transcribe it straight from Roman letters to Gujarati, you have to actually have knowledge of the language. For example, there are often two letters for the same sound - e.g. T,D etc. and you have to know which one to use.


----------



## kman1

Can you at least type the Hindi version in Hindi?  I'm going to look around and see if I can find someone who can type in Gujarati.  I really need to see the paragraph in Gujarati.  Transliteration doesn't help me at all.


----------



## Jana337

Indeed, I do not know a single word in Gujarati. I simply tried to set up the keyboard, and I pressed a couple of rendom keys. Sorry. 

Jana


----------



## linguist786

मैने आज कुछ नहीं किया। मैने सारे दिन ज्ञरा सोचा।  यदि मैं कुछ बात को गलत से बोलू, तो मुझे महेरबानी करके ठीक दिखाना? । धन्यवाद! इस के अलावा, जब मैं आज पहले पढ़ रहा था तब जो मैने सही होना सोचा मैने बहुत सारे बाते गलत से बोला। 

That's 1-4 for the Hindi for the moment.


----------



## kman1

cool so far for the Hindi!


----------



## Nikola

Hi everyone,
There is a free virtual Hindi and Gujarati keyboard here :
http://www.gate2home.com/?language=gu


----------



## linguist786

Here's the corrected Gujarati in Gujarati script (green)
I also changed some of my previous changes.





> 1.I didn't do anything today.
> Gujarati: Me Aaje Kasu Naa Karyou hatu
> (Me aaje kasu nathi karyou - i *haven't done* anything today)
> 
> *= મેં આજે કશું ના કર્યું હતું*
> 
> 2.I just studied all day long.
> Gujarati: Aaje Me (fakat) Abhyas Karyo hato.
> (fakat = "just")
> 
> *= આજે મેં ફક્ત અભ્યાસ કર્યો હતો*
> 
> 3.By the way, If I say a word incorrectly, will you tell me which word I said incorrectly? Thank you.
> Gujarati: yadi hu Koi Shabda Khoto kahu To maherbaani kareene mane Keshe/kesho (imperative: first one is informal address, second one is formal) Kayo Shabda me Khoto Kahyou Che. Aabhar.
> 
> *= યદી હું કોઈ શબ્દો ખોટોં કહું તો મહેરબાની કરીને મને કેશો કયો શબ્દો મેં ખોટો કહ્યો છે*
> 
> 4.Well, besides that, when I was studying earlier today, I said a lot of words incorrectly that I thought were right at the time.
> Gujarati: Aaje Jyaare Hu Abhyas Kari Rahyo Hato, Tyare Me ghaNaa Shabdo Khoto Kahyo hata, je te wakte manai theek laagtaa hataa
> (for what you want to say, this is better)
> 
> *= આજે જ્યારે હું અભ્યાસ કરી રહ્યો હતો ત્યારે મેં ઘણા શબ્દા ખોટા કહ્યા હતા જે તે વખતે મને ઠીક લાગ્તા હતા*
> 
> 5.But after studying all day I can distinguish between any word pertaining to Japanese grammar.
> Gujarati: Akho Divas Abhyas Karya Pachi mane evu thayu Ke Hu jaapaani bhaashaa nu vyaakraN Sathe Eni Sarkhamani Karu Chu.
> 
> *આખો દિવસ અભ્યાસ કર્યા પછી મને એવું થયુ કે* *હું **જાપાની ભાષાનું વ્યાકરણ સાથે એની સરખામણી કરું છું*
> 
> I'm not too sure about this one (5), can you tell me exactly what you mean.
> 
> 6.For example, I was talking to my friend today about the time when
> we went to the nightclub together.
> Gujarati: Dakhla Tarike hu Aaje maaraa dost saathe eni vaat karto hato, je vakhate amay night-Club maa saathe gayaa hataa.
> (Word order seems clumsy the way you've written it - it could be ambiguous. And also, when you put "jyaare" early on in the sentence, it seems as though a "tyaare" is going to come after, which it doesn't. You also got a few pronouns mixed up (hu/oo - I. Amay - We) Oh, and "night club" is just "night club")
> 
> *= દાખલા તરીકે હું આજે મારા દોસ્ત સાથે એની વાત કરતો હતો જે વખતે અમે નાઈટ-ક્લબ માં સાથે ગયા હતા*
> 
> 7.He told me that he would talk to all the beautiful women that he saw there but because he got scared of the women he didn't talk to anyone.
> Gujarati: Ene Mane Kahyu hatu ke e Sundar Chokario saathe vaat karto hato. Parantu ene koini saathe Vaat naa karyee (hati), kaaraN ke ene chokario ni beek laagtee (hati).
> (Tene - you. Ene - he/she. Batavashe - "he will show". The (hati) in bracket's is optional, you may or may not put it in)
> 
> *You will need to confirm what you mean by the English sentence because it doesn't make much sense! (First you say he would talk to all the beautiful women, then you say he didn't because he got scared?)*
> 
> 8.I told him " You don't want a woman.
> Gujarati: Me ene Kahyu “Tane Shtree Nathi Joiti”
> (Your word order makes sense too, but this sounds better in my opinion)
> 
> *= મેં એને કહ્યું તને સ્ત્રી નથી જોયતી*
> 
> 9.Because if you wanted one you would already have one by now."
> Gujarati: Karan Ke Tane jo joiti Hot To Tane Atyar Sudi Mali Gai Hot. Correct!
> 
> *= કારણ કે તને જો જોયતી હોત તો તને અત્યાર સુધી મલી ગઈ હોત*
> 
> 10.Then he told me that the next time we go to the club, he is going to talk to all the beautiful women he sees there.
> Gujarati: PaChi ene Mane Kahyu Ke Have Jyare amay Night-Club Ma Jashu, Tyare e Sundar Chokaryo Saathe Waat Karshe.
> (Chokri - singular. Chokaryo - plural)
> 
> *= પછી એને મને કહ્યું કે હવે જ્યારે અમે નાઈટ-ક્લબ માં જશુ ત્યારે એ સુંદર છોકરીઓ સાથે વાત કરશે*
> 
> 11.He needs to talk to some pretty women, because he hasn't spoken to women for a long time.
> Gujarati: Ene Sundar Chokriyo Sathe Vaat Karvani Jarur Che, Karan Ke tene Lamba Samay Sudhi Vaat Kari Nathi.
> (Chokri - singular. Chokaryo - plural)
> another way of saying "for a long time" = "ghaNaa wakt sudhi"
> 
> *= એને સુંદર છોકરીઓ સાથે વાત કરવાની જરૂર છે કારણ કે તેને લામબા સમય સુધી વાત કરી નથી *
> 
> 12.But he surprised me too.
> Gujarati: Pan ene Mane Achambho (?) Appyoo.
> 
> I've not heard that word before
> 
> 13.When I found out that he started talking to women, I couldn't believe it.
> Gujarati: Jyare mane khabar aavii ke e Sundar streeo Saathe Vaat Kare Che Tyare Mane Vishwas Naa Thayo.
> (slightly better word order)
> 
> *= જ્યારે મને ખબર આવી કે એ સ્ત્રીઓં સાથે વાત કરે છે ત્યારે મને વિશ્વાસ ના થયો *
> 
> 14.But it was true.
> Gujarati: (pan) Te Sachu hatu.
> (pan = but. che = is (present tense) hatu = was (past tense))
> 
> *= પણ તે સાચુ હતુ*
> 
> 15.I'm proud of him.
> Gujarati: mane Tena Par abhimaan aave Che
> 
> *= મને તેના પર અભિમાન આવે છે *


----------



## kman1

thanks for the text in Gujarati


----------

